# Gaggia 2015 or not



## hartleyscoffee (Apr 24, 2016)

hello

I am new here and relatively new to coffee although I have built a BBQ roaster. I am looking for good espresso machine and was looking at the gaggia classic the reviews looked good but then I found the new model was not the same as the old. My question is should I still buy the 2015 model or is there price/preformance alternative

I previously had a two group San Marco 85e automatic but it was purchased in preparation for opening a coffee shop which never got going and was too big for home use. I have a faema grinder but unsure of the model.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Gaggia classic will do fine - many think that the older second hand models are a good buy - I have the 2015 myself and it works fine and has in my opinion a better and bigger SS boiler not the old aluminium one - both the older and newer model have issues, but with assistance from the forum and practice both are just as good at making espresso based drinks -

should have said - the 2015 has better steam capacity for frothing apparently - however many forum members are loyal to the older version.

re the grinder - post a picture up and someone will identify it - then if needs be can advise on fitting new burrs or not


----------



## hartleyscoffee (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.

I was having a good look around and saw lots of comments from people who hadent owned one and had seen that it was different


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

hartleyscoffee said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I was having a good look around and saw lots of comments from people who hadent owned one and had seen that it was different


ive had a good look inside and the quality of the components and wiring is fine - the older model has an OPV Over Pressure Valve that can be tweeked inside to get the pressure down to 9 bar - (perfect pressure for making coffee) however the OPV can and does go wrong - the 2015 and this is circumstantial is rated at 15 Bar but when tested seems to be at 9 bar pressure - I'm still looking to test this out.

when I got my 2015 I found that some of the metal edges were a little rough - Ive told Philips (owners of Gaggia) this and just maybe they have sorted this out, if not its an easy fix.

If you get the 2015 - you will need to throw the Pressurised basket (fake crema devise) away and replace it with a non pressurised basket, the plastic steam wand is also dire - (fake milk froth) - but once slid of the SS tube you can use the arm for steaming milk or retrofit a silva arm for about £15 - there are several guides on here and the process is reversible if you need any warranty work done.


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

If you have the choice, then get an older model.

This is primarily due to : lack of adjustable OPV on 2015, lack of 3-way solenoid valve on 2015, lack of stupid EU 'green' electronics on earlier models, that will turn the machine off just as its warming up, better general build quality (more metal, less plastic) on earlier models.

The 2015 model has a larger stainless steel boiler - rather than aluminium - but other than that is more akin to a cheapy any-brand espresso machine than the old Classic (which has similar components to pro-sumer or commercial machines).


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I would recommended you do not get the new 2015 machine.

I have one and wish I hadn't bought it. I now also have its older predecessor and solely use that instead.

Walk away from the new machine and dont look back.

As for alternatives, if you let us know your budget and whether you would consider pre loved or if it has to be brand new im sure some satisfactory alternatives will be suggested.


----------



## hartleyscoffee (Apr 24, 2016)

My budget probably tops out at £250 and second hand is fine. Just been looking at eBay and there are a few second hand classics. Any other recommendations would be apreciated


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Seeing as how you dont mind second hand then theres no reason not to get a good pre 2015 gaggia classic.

You could take a chance and get on from ebay or you could buy one from the for sale section on here which, in my opinion would be a better bet if it comes from a respected member as it will have been conscientiously looked after. (although you cant hold me to that)

Not sure if a second hand rancilio silvia is within your reach, but if you did find one a little above your budget then rest assured you would recoup almost all your money should you wish to sell it on and would in my opinion be a better machine.

Then there is the sage duo temp pro (new) yes, again im stretching your budget but this will come with a warranty and what ive read makes a good cup of coffee and steams milk very well.

There may be some other machines that come in at you budget, but cant think of any atm.

http://www.johnlewis.com/sage-by-heston-blumenthal-the-duo-temp-pro-espresso-coffee-machine/p1749201?sku=234032367&kpid=234032367&s_kenid=26e3ab6e-2a68-ade9-63a9-000057918f19&s_kwcid=402x1418530&tmad=c&tmcampid=73


----------



## hartleyscoffee (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks for all the feedback from everyone. I will have a good look at all three machines recommended and sure I will have a good coffee when I choose.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

I knew I was missing at least one meritable recommendation

The La Pavoni Europicola

This would have to be second hand due to price new. Also, from what i gather are best at making only two drinks back to back.

But they are a nice looking machine which is lever operated.

Quite a few people on here really rate them and the more i read about them the more i think I need one.


----------

